# Lotus Hall aka Cuckoo Hall £10m mansion[Failed Explore]



## Ghostbusta (Apr 19, 2015)

*About the site:*



> The building has been used as a house, spa, Girls' School and hospital. The house is set in walled gardens of around 18 acres (73,000 m2), which are themselves set in grounds of around 5,000 acres (20 km2), encompassing open fields, parkland and forests. The 1870s structure is an example of the myriad of new types of buildings that were arising during the Victorian era to fulfill increasingly specialised functions.



*The Report:*

After going to two fairly "popular locations" we decided to try something a little harder to find. After a few hours of using satellite/google maps we found the location and plotted our route in.

We had a nice early 5.30am start and arrived at our location at roughly 6.30. All seemed quiet, we left the car and headed up to our previously planned route.

After a series of woods, country lanes, banks and fences we arrived close to the location. We entered through the rear of the property over a large wall and set our sights on the unkempt gardens. 

Everything seemed to be going perfect, after all we had done the hard part! Okay, cameras out to get a few external shots before looking for an access point (OR SO WE THOUGHT!) 

We got close to the building only to notice lots of CCTV and security signs. We are then alerted by loud speaker phones to tell us our images have been saved to CCTV and we were trespassing. Being fairly new to this we decided to cut out losses and leave. 

Looking back on it we should have stayed, I know the laws and we would have been fine. However its defiantly going to make us more aware of security in future. 

Our explore was very poor, the inside of this place is the killer part and we missed out. We even missed out the other side of the building.

*Photos:*


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 19, 2015)

Some lovely externals..better luck next time.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Apr 20, 2015)

You did well considering really so don't beat yourself up. It can be quite scary hearing this for the first time but like you say you'll know for next time. Great externals by the way.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 20, 2015)

Fair play to you for trying tho. I really wanna see inside this place for myself too. Lovely externals tho mate! Nice one


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 20, 2015)

Better luck next time! Cracking externals.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2015)

Great externals, well done for having a pop!


----------



## Dugie (Apr 27, 2015)

Its a cracking place both inside and out. We managed to explore here early January but within 2 weeks of us being there new cameras and CCTV had been installed.

None the less you still got some cracking externals.

Dugie


----------



## Ghostbusta (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks guys, on to the next one as they say. 

Just looking through you're report Dugie, fantastic report. I would have loved to see it for myself but your photos are great!


----------



## alpickering (May 11, 2015)

These photo's are great! I would have done the exact same thing if I heard security guys (infact I probably would have absolutely legged it), good job


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 19, 2015)

Very nice shots, looks like an amazing place. Hope you manage to get in next time, would love to see the inside.


----------



## cunningplan (May 19, 2015)

Great shots there, we were in the same boat a while ago, got there very early and in the end gave up due to the CCTV and the voices every time we turn a corner.


----------

